# Quarantäne Becken mit Kois



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo
Ich habe da mal eine frage zum Quarantäne becken. Und zwar haben wir seit 4 Wochen ein becken aufgestellt mit filter und uvc Lampe aber mittlerweile stinkt das wasser extrem nach fisch. Was könnte das sein? Wir haben dort 7 kleine kois drin da wir erdt in einer woche mit unserem teichbau fertig sind. In dem beckrn dind ungefähr 200 bis 300 liter wasser drin


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Juni 2017)

Wie sehen die Wasserwerte aus und wie oft macht ihr Wasserwechsel?
300 Ltr. ist nicht gerade viel da kann das Wasser sehr schnell mal kippen.


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo.
Hast du Ammonium/Ammoniak Tests, Nitrittests und Ph Tests durchgeführt?
Was ist das für ein Filter?
Wie groß sind die Koi?
Hast du gefüttert?


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Haben geraden ein test gemacht diese zwei werte sind missrabel. Reinigen gleich komplett das becken. Haben da eine Oase filter biotec 5.1 dran. 1 koi 45 cm 1 koi 25cm und 4 koi 15cm und noch 1 koi 10cm. Füttern run wir morgens und abends? Woran kann das liehen das es gekippt ist? Sind neulinge in diesem Gebiet. Danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2017)

Zu viele Koi, in einem viel zu kleinen Becken.
Dazu schlechtes Management!


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Die sind auch nur noch bis sonntag da drin da wir den teich von 6000 liter auf 30000 liter vergrößert haben.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2017)

Ja, aber das ist dein Gegenwärtiges Problem..
Hier solltest Du in Zukunft, auf ein größeres Behältnis zurück greifen.

Denn 200-300 Liter, sind ein Witz!
Das wird und kann nie zufriedenstellend funktionieren..

Hier bleibt nur der tägliche (min. 1x) Wasserwechsel und nicht füttern.


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2017)

Da gebe ich Fabian Recht.
Wenn ihr das eine Woche so weiter laufen lässt, sind die Fische unter Umständen tot.
Nicht füttern und täglich mindestens 50% Wasser wechseln, dabei die oben genannten Werte im Auge behalten.
Wenn neues Wasser im Teich ist, muss es erst einige Tage ausbaden und aufwärmen, sonst besteht wieder die Gefahr, dass die Koi sterben!

Viel Erfolg


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

So wasserwechsel beendet. Hoffentlich klappt das alles noch bis sonntag. Beim nächsten mal (falls es nochmal soweit kommt ) brauchen wir eh ein großes becken. Wirklich kein futter mehr geben? Geht das überhaupt so lange? Oder eine kleine handvoll am tag? Da wir ja wie oben geschrieben einen filter dran haben wird das wasser mehrmals täglich umgewälzt.

Hoffe das das wasser nicht mehr kippt!

Das der teich mit dem wasser länger ausbaden muss wegen der wärme das wissen wir schon deshalb werden die fische erst am sonntag umgesetzt

Werde jetzt alle 2 tage die werte testen


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2017)

Wasserwechsel, sollte täglich durchgeführt werden, in diesem kleinen Becken.
Währenddessen, kann auch gleich das Wasser schnell getestet werden.

Oben steht, die Werte waren miserabel, geht dies etwas genauer?
Ohne Futter kommen Sie gut aus, erst Recht, wenn die WW schlecht sind.

Ansonsten, sollte nun die Maßnahmen oben durchgeführt werden, kann man natürlich jeden 2-3 Tag, mal was kleines rein werfen.
Beruhigt dann auch das Gewissen etwas.


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Juni 2017)

> Wir haben dort 7 kleine kois drin ...





> 1 koi 45 cm 1 koi 25cm und 4 koi 15cm und noch 1 koi 10cm.


 Was sind bei dir große Kois? 

Geh zum Hornbach und kauf dir einen Pool! Der Kleinste kostet 30 Euro und faßt 2300 Liter.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was sind bei dir große Kois?
> 
> Geh zum Hornbach und kauf dir einen Pool! Der Kleinste kostet 30 Euro und faßt 2300 Liter.



Würde hier einen Intex-Pool (Rahmen) nehmen, hier würde auch der kleinste ausreichen (hat immerhin auch noch 1700 L).
Jedoch sind diese nicht sofort Einsatzfähig! Da sie Recht stark aus gasen ..


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2017)

Die Karpfen kommen auch mehrere Monate ohne Futter aus. Es sind mehr Koi durch Futter + schlechter Wasserqualität gestorben, als Koi verhungert sind.
Bei 200-250l Wasser können die Werte binnen einiger Stunden abrutschen, deshalb nicht füttern und Wasser wechseln. 

Die Idee mit dem Pool würde ich auch berücksichtigen. Dann kann auch schon wieder gefüttert werden!


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Nitrit war nicht ok und nitrat zwischen 50 und 100 pro liter.  Ja für das gewissen gebe ich mal in 2 tagen etwas futter. Denke das wasser ist gekippt wegen dem futter als wir den filter eben sauber gemacht haben war dort sehr voel eiweis drin.


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Das mit dem Pool ist eigentlich ne gute Idee hatten wir vor weil wir noch einen haben, aber wir haben Katzen und dann könnte es auch sein das sie den Pool kaputt machen und das Wasser auslaufen kann.


----------



## koiteich1 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich sag mal pfeif auf das Gewissen lass das Futter weg und schau das du vielleicht ein größeres Becken bekommst.
Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben JEDEN Tag Wasserwechsel aber dabei auf die Temperatur achten.



hase0033 schrieb:


> Nitrit war nicht ok und nitrat zwischen 50 und 100 pro liter


Also war nichts OK
Wie waren die Nitritwerte??


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Bei unseren teststreifen steht bei nitrit nir ok oder nicht ok. Haben wir bei einem koi Händler gekauft. Schauen jetzt immer nach dem wasser. Futter geben wir dann lieber nicht. 

Und danke für die ganzen antworten hat uns super geholfen!


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juni 2017)

Sollten deine Fische bisher nicht kränklich wirken, dann schaffen Sie es auch noch bis zum Wochenende.
Nun aber etwas auf dein Management achten, bei 200-300 Liter, sind doch im Handumdrehen, 150-200 Liter pro Tag gewechselt.

Kaufe dir bitte, für deinen neuen Teich, den JBL-Testkoffer, damit du deine Werte besser im Auge behalten kannst.
Erst Recht als Anfänger ..


----------



## tosa (4. Juni 2017)

Futter weglassen

Wasserwechsel jeden Tag 

schnellstens zurück in den Teich

eine kleine Handvoll jodfreies Speies-Salz in das Becken mit reinwerfen

belüften

und endlich einen vernünftigen wassertest kaufen!


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Ja kauf mir direkt einen anderen Test! Ja Salz hab ich eben rein gemacht. Hab auch eine sauerstoff anlage laufen


----------



## tosa (4. Juni 2017)

hase0033 schrieb:


> Ja Salz hab ich eben rein gemacht


war das Jodfrei???

die Belüftung muss 24h durchlaufen!!!


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Ja das war jodfrei.


----------



## tosa (4. Juni 2017)

hase0033 schrieb:


> Ja das war jodfrei.


super, weil manche das nicht wissen und einfach Salz reinwerfen und das zuhause meistens jodhaltig ist.

damit hast du jetzt etwas die Giftigkeit des Nitrit maskiert.


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Haben eben ja das wasser neu gemacht und jetzt mal grob gerechnet es sind ungefähr 500liter drin


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)




----------



## teichinteressent (4. Juni 2017)

Bedenke bei den Wasserwechseln auch die unterschiedliche Temperatur.
Laß dir Zeit beim Nachfüllen!


----------



## hase0033 (4. Juni 2017)

Hat 21 grad. Hab mal ein bild reingesellt


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Juni 2017)

Das Frischwasser ist aber viel kälter. Darum langsam nachlaufen lassen.


----------



## der_odo (4. Juni 2017)

ich nehme für die Quarantäne temperiertes Wasser, abgezwackt aus der Dusche mit Thermostat. Dann ist die Temperatur immer gleich.


----------

